# Fresh Spawn



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Does anyone out there know where I can buy some fresh spawn? Willing to travel an hour or so from Toledo to buy some. Thanks!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Poor Richards sells them. $3 each and $5 for both 90 minute drive from Cleveland


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Unless I'm mistaken you can't sell fresh steelhead spawn from caught fish. I don't know of any place that sells fresh salmon spawn either.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Rayman said:


> Poor Richards sells them. $3 each and $5 for both 90 minute drive from Cleveland


Thanks Rayman, a little too far to drive from Toledo. I would be better off driving north in Michigan to get it and stay there to do some fishing while I'm at it (I have a MI fishing license but not a PA license) LOL!! Thanks again!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

fritoking said:


> Unless I'm mistaken you can't sell fresh steelhead spawn from caught fish. I don't know of any place that sells fresh salmon spawn either.


You can't sell it yourself, you can buy it from a licensed bait dealer though. You can keep and cure your own eggs etc. you can "give" them away, but you can't sell them without a license. Same as you can't sell the flesh of any fish or game that you legally take with a hunting/fishing license. It's for your own personal consumption or you can give it away if you like.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Snug harbor in Conneaut always says he can't legally sell spawn, just don't want to see anyone get in trouble.


Raylaser said:


> You can't sell it yourself, you can buy it from a licensed bait dealer though. You can keep and cure your own eggs etc. you can "give" them away, but you can't sell them without a license. Same as you can't sell the flesh of any fish or game that you legally take with a hunting/fishing license. It's for your own personal consumption or you can give it away if you like.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Joe at Central Basin Bait and Tackle should have some. That's in Vermilion; about an hour from Toledo.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Lundfish said:


> Joe at Central Basin Bait and Tackle should have some. That's in Vermilion; about an hour from Toledo.


Thanks Lundfish!! Very much within range.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Raylaser said:


> Thanks Lundfish!! Very much within range.


No problem.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> No problem.


erie oufitters in Sheffield has fresh salmon eggs


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

No one can legally sell steelhead eggs in ohio. License or no license. You can havest your own or be givin some that have been harvested. Every bait shop I've been too sells salmon eggs.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Central Basin in Vermilion had some over the weekend.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

What I'm I missing who said anyone was selling steelhead eggs in Ohio??


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

fritoking said:


> Unless I'm mistaken you can't sell fresh steelhead spawn from caught fish. I don't know of any place that sells fresh salmon spawn either.


Like I said Poor Richards does and it's legal from a licensed bait dealer. Also, Erie Outfitters in Sheffield sells fresh salmon eggs cured and not cured. Fact !


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

bwarrenuk said:


> No one can legally sell steelhead eggs in ohio. License or no license. You can havest your own or be givin some that have been harvested. Every bait shop I've been too sells salmon eggs.


OK guys, let's be clear about this whole thread. When I asked about spawn I'm primarily talking about Salmon eggs not Steelhead. Didn't think I needed to clarify but obviously that's the case. Sorry for any confusion or concerns that anyone had with this. Yes, it is true that you can keep, cure or give away any eggs you personally (and legally) harvest from a fish you catch. Some eggs though can't be sold by anyone and that includes Steelies and Browns etc. Thanks for all the replies!!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

why not Just make yarnies and dip em in scent?


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm 90% sure some of the Pa. bait shops have steelhead eggs available from fish they clean. I do not think they sell them per se but for a donation to 3CU club you can get a small bag. The money goes for the raising of steelhead.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

jjshbetz11 said:


> why not Just make yarnies and dip em in scent?


I do that but nothing beats fresh spawn. It's the best for steelies hands down!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

You gonna spoil them fish....lol


----------



## j1337 (Nov 29, 2012)

Centerpinangler.com sells the salmon eggs that are certified virus free or something like that. It's about $15 a bag. Comes vacuum packed and shipped right to your door. A pretty decent amount too!


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

$20 a bag uncured from Erie outfitters


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

j1337 said:


> Centerpinangler.com sells the salmon eggs that are certified virus free or something like that. It's about $15 a bag. Comes vacuum packed and shipped right to your door. A pretty decent amount too!


Cool, I will have to look into that for sure. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

allday said:


> $20 a bag uncured from Erie outfitters


Uncured? Even better. Thanks guys, this is great info and much appreciated!!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

jjshbetz11 said:


> You gonna spoil them fish....lol


I totally did LOL brother, that was too funny!! Thanks for the laugh to start my day.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

steelie4u said:


> erie oufitters in Sheffield has fresh salmon eggs


True. It just tacks on about another 25 or 30 minutes to his drive.


----------

